

Blogging Platform with awesome UI - fersho311
http://jux.com/

======
jamesbritt
I gave up trying to figure out what, exactly, this is.

Having to click through slideshows is a poor way to quickly explain value.

My best guess: this is a tool to make slideshows. Not sure what that has to do
with blogging.

